# Iguana



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I just got a call from someone that has a 3' Iguana loose in their yard.Apparently it has been living there since april,they have tried to catch it several times with no luck.It is staying in a big tree and they place food at the bottom of the tree,it will come down and eat but as soon as you get close to it,it runs back up.It is hot here now but it will die this winter.I will be attempting to collect this guy soon.I will try a live animal trap made for like raccons ect with food in it.
My main q is,anyone ever tried to collect one like this ? Any other thoughts on the safest or best way to go about it ?


----------



## Drunkenblade (Aug 15, 2004)

Traps work, but good luck...... Start Climbing? You can also make a pole snare?
Our Snare is a Golfball Ball retiever pole..... Collapsed it is about 3'... extended it is about 15'. I cut-off the ball part and made a modified noose, which detaches very easily......

Once again... Good Luck!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Good luck! keep us informed


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If making a noose at the end of a pole make sure that it has the capacity to swivel, and remember that iguana tails will come off.... you could also use the pole to make the iguana jump from the tree, and have yourself and a few friends ready to pounce when it hits the ground....


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I went and looked at it,should be no prob with a few guys.It is nice big and healthy.One problem though,the people like it and think it will live ok outside in the winter







i am trying to explain to them it will die







well i will let you guys know if they give me the ok to catch it.Very sad deal if they do not..


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

wow thats a big iguana


----------

